# Firearms and Shooting > Reloading and Ballistics >  7mm08 loads 150 - 168gr

## Beavis

Curious to see what members are running this weight class in their 708 and what results you guys have had. Am particularly interested in the 154gr SST and 162gr A MAX. What speeds you are getting with different powders, barrel length, terminal results etc. Just seriously contemplating one.

----------


## crnkin

Just finished my load yesterday.

308 Lapua brass necked down, 162 amax seated to fit mag, 41.0g ar2208, cci250 primers.



Good enough for me. Probably 2650-2700 fps. Yet to chrony. Dont really care either way.

Chris

----------


## distant stalker

even at 2650 its carrying the magic (mythic) 1000 ft/lbs to 700 yards. keep meaning to try the amaxes in my 7mm08 but not sure how it will go in a 19'barrel...(can get 140s going 2850 ok though)

----------


## Tim

Crnkin - what length barrel and what twist? 

I'm just trying to decide between a 7-08 and a 284 win barrel for a re-barrel project ...

----------


## leathel

> Crnkin - what length barrel and what twist? 
> 
> I'm just trying to decide between a 7-08 and a 284 win barrel for a re-barrel project ...


If its for the 601 7-08 will fit the mag better



#3 was 46.5 gr of 2209 with the 150 corelokt going 2650, had them up to 2791 and grouped well (another target) but to be on the safe side went the slower load as it was winter...summer may have got the hotter one getting a bit to hot, 24" barrel

----------


## Tim

I was just thinking  :Grin: 

Probably go 7-08 and see what 160gr accubonds do in a trueflite 9 twist.

----------


## crnkin

factory 24 inch remington 700, had Abe recrown it (maybe 2mm off?) and bed it. Filled the stock with devcon, painted and voila, 1/2 MOA.

I guess the twist is 9.5?

Accubonds will be mint. My next load will be 150g ttsx also with 2208. Probably wont shoot as good. They're gay to seat too. 

284 is faster than 7mm08 by heaps, but youll struggle to fit a 284 seated to the lands in any short action. Better off with 7mm08 or 6.5-284. Or maybe 7-47 Lapua?

Chris

----------


## leathel

> I guess the twist is 9.5?
> 
> Chris


Rem 700 in 7-08 is 9.25

----------


## veitnamcam

> factory 24 inch remington 700, had Abe recrown it (maybe 2mm off?) and bed it. Filled the stock with devcon, painted and voila, 1/2 MOA.
> 
> I guess the twist is 9.5?
> 
> Accubonds will be mint. *My next load will be 150g ttsx also with 2208. Probably wont shoot as good.* 
> 
> Chris


For shooting elephants when you go on safari ? even 130s in 308 will fully penetrate *TWO* large reds threw the shoulders

----------


## crnkin

130 barnes? Ive seen bull tahr suck up 180 ttsx from a win mag, and not exit. Then again, they werent under spotlight  :Wink: 

Yeah barnes are awesome. What is not awesome is using light pills, heavier have a far flatter trajectory.

Chris

----------


## baldbob

> 130 barnes? Ive seen bull tahr suck up 180 ttsx from a win mag, and not exit. Then again, they werent under spotlight 
> 
> Yeah barnes are awesome. What is not awesome is using light pills, heavier have a far flatter trajectory.
> 
> Chris


Sorry but someone has to say this.... Do you read what you write before you hit the post button??? Your talking utter shit and have no idea what your talkin about....

But hey keep goin its all entertainment ah...

----------


## veitnamcam

Yes heaver pills generally have a better bc but the Barnes is not a long range pill.
Good luck shooting your first deer at 600+m with the Barnes :Wink: 
Got a photo of that 180ttsx as obviously you recovered it if it didn't exit.

I help someone get there first big game, two species in less than twelve hours then more spotted in daylight and suddenly everything "I" have shot or seen shot is in the spotlight. Grow up Chris  Iv shot more deer in daylight than you've had premature ejaculations........ actually no maybe not :Grin:

----------


## crnkin

Sorry boys its a shame you can dish out the shit but not take it. hahahaha!

I see what you did there, do one good deed then claim to be holy.

You make me crack the fuck up. Seriously, lighten up. Ok?

Chris

----------


## baldbob

> Sorry boys its a shame you can dish out the shit but not take it. hahahaha!
> 
> I see what you did there, do one good deed then claim to be holy.
> 
> You make me crack the fuck up. Seriously, lighten up. Ok?
> 
> Chris


Have you got proof of anything u ever talked? the time u loaded subsonic 140s in the .270 and had fun dialing them on rabbits all before you even knew what a chrony was.... I rrreeeaaallllyyyyy wanna see that!

----------


## veitnamcam

Sorry Chris for trying to give you a perspective on how the barnes perform from someone who has actually shot a few with them.
You clearly know better and dont need my or anyone else's advice.

One good deed? LOL you dont know me at all as evidenced by your spotlighting slur. :Grin:

----------


## sneeze

Beavis Iv done a couple of 7-08s with  162 amax, RL17 is pretty good for velocity  and gave around the 2700 mark in 22-23 inch barrels. I would suggest staying away from the 160 accubond even the 140s struggle to reach speeds needed for good  reliable expansion from a 708. I don't considder the barnes a long range bullet but Im a big fan when used light for cal and driven hard. The heavier with better BC thing  is not relevant where they are concerned IMHO.

----------


## distant stalker

I found pressure quicker with accubonds than amaxes in my 7mm mag too, bearing surface and density etc perhaps mean its a bit tighter to squeeze down the tube so you may find velocity down on the amax, its what I found anyway

----------


## 199p

I am yet to try but will do when i run down my loaded ammo.
I am going for the 162 amax in my t3, Will get a long action bolt stop and mag and seat them right out.

Looking to use rl17 and shoot them around 2650

----------


## distant stalker

Re17 certainly gets velocities up but I got turned off it because of its variation in different temperatures and the early throat erosion I have seen in mates rifles. With 140s I managed to equal the Re17 speeds with 2208 in the end. Going to try in my 19" 7mm08 when I get a chance over thenext couple of weeks

----------


## sneeze

Rl 17 seems to polarize people a little. It did seem to spike up when close to max and there are a few reports of premature errosion. I think if used sensibly its like most other powders but its tempting to crank it up and theres never a free lunch. I havn't used it enough to have an informed opinion on temp stability but RL powders in general seem to get a bad rep in that department.

----------


## Beavis

Cheers guys changed my mind on Cal anyway

----------


## distant stalker

Ive been running the numbers too, for my sht barrel 19" gun the difference between amaxes and 140gr  bts isnt all that muh (mind you I wasnt really thinking of its long range capability when I chopped it to 19") a 26" long throated , non suppressed 7mm08 would  make a nver nice to carry and very capable setup while still being pleasant to shoot
nb Im stll confident taking game to 500m with the 19" setup

----------


## souwester

41 grains of AR 2208 behind a 162 AMAX gives me 2640 FPS out of my 19 inch barrelled, supressed model 700 7mm08. I tried Reloder 17 but at mag length the load was fairly compressed and accuracy was crap for similar velocity as the 2208 load, dunno what I'll do with the Reloder 17 now maybe it will work in my .243. I have always had good results with the ADI powders.

----------


## distant stalker

> 41 grains of AR 2208 behind a 162 AMAX gives me 2640 FPS out of my 19 inch barrelled, supressed model 700 7mm08. I tried Reloder 17 but at mag length the load was fairly compressed and accuracy was crap for similar velocity as the 2208 load, dunno what I'll do with the Reloder 17 now maybe it will work in my .243. I have always had good results with the ADI powders.


I have some loaded up, will chrony them when I can coordinate a day at the range during daylight....
Enthused to hear you are getting that much from yours  :Thumbsup:

----------


## souwester

That was over my cheap chrony but when i shot it at 400 yards the drop worked out pretty much spot on.I was just playing really as i use my Rem Mag if i ever hunt in places where i might get a shot over 300 yards.The 3 shot group i fired at 400 yards over the bonnet of my Safari :Wtfsmilie:  went just under 4 inchs which is not bad for a bush rifle that is standard apart from a trigger job and supressor and the AMAX's at mag length.

----------


## distant stalker

Its 130 thou jump if I seat mine to mag length  :Wtfsmilie: 
If I use the longer mag and seat it out to 10 thou it certainly gives more room for powder, these tikkas have a very long throat

----------


## crnkin

Is it worth trying 2209?

Im running 23.something inch bbl. Might head up lake lyndon again on friday with some 2209 loads. If it can shoot accurate at max capacity, might be a better option than the 2208. Will do a load for the barnes 150 TTSX too.

Best thing about the 162 amax is they are a proven performer. Ive had bad results with 140 SST (270) and 208g amax, but the 162's have quite a following, especially at lower speeds (norway etc).

4 inches at 300 yards is mint. I bet you cant judge the wind that close anyway.

Chris

----------


## wsm junkie

We are using a mild load of 2209 (44.5gr) with the 162 amax in my boys A-bolt and getting 2600. Got up to 2720 during load development but groups opened up and it was a heavily compressed load (wanted to keep it to mag length of 71.15mm) so the projectile is very deep in the case.
Not sure what the jump is but we are very happy with the accuracy we're getting - sub moa out to 600. Most groups running at 4 - 5 inches at that distance with the odd 1 around 3.
He's shot about a doz Reds with this load  and so far none have needed a second shot which has made my 300wsm's backup role redundant :Sad:

----------


## crnkin

My OAL is 72.2mm so will be pretty close.

How many grains were compressed? You'd almost be compressed at 44.5?

Chris

----------


## wsm junkie

Yeah it's slightly compressed at 44.5 (can hear a little crunching during seating) but if you used a drop tube it probably be ok.

----------


## crnkin

Just went and picked some more up, will try both 2208 and 2209 on friday. Then Abe can let me pillage his chrony next week and see whats doing comparatively better velocity.

Chris

----------


## crnkin

Shit.

44.5 is actually below book minimum load. I started at 45.0 and worked up to 47.0. 

Not one load of amax stayed at the seating depth, they all pushed back out from 3 to 15 thou (but very even within each load).

The barnes are staying put. I don't have much confidence in the 2209, maybe if I had an extended mag box. Will see on friday.

Chris

----------


## Dreamer

I haven't retested this yet but 47gr AR2209 gave 2644fps avg 22" barrel and .5" 3 shot group with a just touch load too long to fit the mag though at 2.975"

----------


## wsm junkie

> Shit.
> 
> 44.5 is actually below book minimum load. I started at 45.0 and worked up to 47.0. 
> 
> Not one load of amax stayed at the seating depth, they all pushed back out from 3 to 15 thou (but very even within each load).
> 
> The barnes are staying put. I don't have much confidence in the 2209, maybe if I had an extended mag box. Will see on friday.
> 
> Chris


My Nick Harvey book starts at 43gr 2209 with 162gr

----------


## distant stalker

41gr 2208 with 162s gave 2500 from 19" barrel, I get 2840 with 44.3 gr 2208 from. Looking at figures I should be able to achieve 2600 with a little more powder....

----------


## crnkin

Got some results from friday.

2209 definitely had less accuracy than 2208 with the 162's, presumably because they were so bloody compressed. Shooting just over an inch compared to just under half with 2208. Could work with it at different seating depths, but time better spent armed tramping.

However the 150g TTSX boat tails seemed to shoot ok with the 2209, at both 45.5g and 47.0g, seated to fit well inside the mag. 

Primers look nice and cratered on the 47.0, slight ejector mark, can just detect case head expansion of .001 with shitty calipers





Chris

----------


## crnkin

Yeah they are CCI 250's though, thought they were pretty hard?

----------


## distant stalker

47gr 2209? what speed were they doing? thats quite a long way below max charge, be the first time I've heard of pressure below a max adi suggestion lol

----------


## crnkin

Its because the bullets are seated so deep, they are solids, and lapua brass. 

I dont really care too much about the speed (don't have a chrony), as long as the accuracy is ok. 45.5 should be ok I think

Chris

----------


## baldbob

> Its because the bullets are seated so deep, they are solids, and lapua brass. 
> 
> I dont really care too much about the speed (don't have a chrony), as long as the accuracy is ok. 45.5 should be ok I think
> 
> Chris


Generally wee chris seating deeper creates "less" pressure...
And lapua brass should deal with more pressure...

Theres probably something else going on thats not quite right!
Such as excessive neck tension or seeing as you necked down that brass your neck might be squishing in the throat or there may be abit of crap in there causing it to squish..
A good scrub in the troat area and maybe a neck turn could make all the difference...

Also id assume 2209 abit fast for a 162 in a wee 308 sized case maybe try some 2213SC or summin abit slower than that even N165???... The fact that your filling the case before book max and probably getting slow speeds and pressure early says alot for your powder cjoice

----------


## distant stalker

Ive loaded very heavily compressed deep seated loads to well about what your loading and that was necked  down 308 brass hence the question, thought if the speeds were up it might help work out what the cause is (just interested as Ive never seen pressure in a load that low before)

----------


## gimp

What sort of OAL are you guys loading the 162 to in 7-08? I've got a Browning to load for and the mag is really short inside, I think it allows 2.7 only, 139 SST was too long for it and wouldn't shoot, too much jump. It's that stupid floor plate + detach mag system. Might have to go to 120gr BT to get them to fit, then BC is appalling 

Ffff

----------


## gimp

Stupid browning. Need to get a bottom metal kit for it that uses AI mags or something. 

Argh.


I imagine 2217 was a failed experiment in reaching Internet speeds in .25-06, "back in the day"

----------


## Spanners

Don't expect too much as far as length in the AI mags Gimp.

----------


## gimp

The AICS ones have spacers. No? Which can be removed, giving 2.9" internal, from memory

----------


## veitnamcam

> Stupid browning. Need to get a bottom metal kit for it that uses AI mags or something. 
> 
> Argh.
> 
> 
> I imagine 2217 was a failed experiment in reaching Internet speeds in .25-06, "back in the day"


But you love factory rifles right :Grin:

----------


## gimp

I wouldn't buy a browning

I don't love all factory rifles, just the good ones, and there are plenty of shit/stupid ones

----------


## 7mmsaum

> What sort of OAL are you guys loading the 162 to in 7-08? I've got a Browning to load for and the mag is really short inside, I think it allows 2.7 only, 139 SST was too long for it and wouldn't shoot, too much jump. It's that stupid floor plate + detach mag system. Might have to go to 120gr BT to get them to fit, then BC is appalling 
> 
> Ffff


The 120 bt is a good killer gimp, its made from the 140 jacket and is tough, -contrary to whats often thought, push it fast.

----------


## distant stalker

settled on 2610 fps with around .5" groups. Got up higher in the speeds but got a bit erratic....
using 2208

----------


## Smiddy

> settled on 2610 fps with around .5" groups. Got up higher in the speeds but got a bit erratic....
> using 2208


That's my 300y impact velocity and they work great

----------


## gimp

> The 120 bt is a good killer gimp, its made from the 140 jacket and is tough, -contrary to whats often thought, push it fast.



Got to ~3020 from 22" before pressure, 2206H (cos I've got 2 tins of it spare that and I don't use it in my calibres). Not great accuracy, but I've got to play with seating depth and I don't have 100% confidence in the shooting of the rifle's owner.

Might try 2208 since I've got like 5kg of it. But it's for my .223 and .223AI  :Sad:  and 2209 but it's for my 6.5

----------


## 7mmsaum

3020 is good usable velocity with the 120g, get the accuracy to where you are happy with it and go harvest.  :Have A Nice Day: 

Another great overlooked 7mm08 projectile is the 140g Nosler Accubond, it does not suffer from poor expansion at 7mm08 velocities  like its 160g bigger brother. Big stags can be harvested with the 140AB inside 300yrds and yet they still work well on the lighter thin skinned females.

More great projectiles for the 7-08 are the Nosler Ballistic Tip/Partition and TSX/TTSX, and the closer they are to 2900fps the better, as long as sufficient accuracy is there.

----------


## outdoorlad

> settled on 2610 fps with around .5" groups. Got up higher in the speeds but got a bit erratic....
> using 2208



Nice one, I found a 7-08 in my safe, might have to try some too, how many gn 2208?

----------


## Pop Shot

> Nice one, I found a 7-08 in my safe, might have to try some too, how many gn 2208?


42gn IIRC - was sent via PM.

Hmmm - have a play with the 7/08 and or just buy a magnum... decisions.

----------

